# إتيكيت التعامل بين الزوجين



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كثيراً ما يراعي كل إنسان مشاعر الطرف الآخر الغريب عنه، حتى يكتسب ثقته واحترامه وتقديره، لكن لماذا نحرص على تطبيق قواعد وأصول الإتيكيت مع الآخرين ولا نطبقها مع أهل بيتنا وأقرب المقربين لنا؟ إذ نحن غالباً لا نلقي بالاً لطريقة تعاملنا مع إنسان عزيز علينا، يعيش بيننا. 
ولماذا نحرص على ألا نجرح مشاعر الآخرين ونبالغ في الاهتمام بهم ولا نلقي بالا لطريقة تعاملنا مع شريك الحياة فنجرح مشاعره بقصد أو بغير قصد ولا نحاول الاعتذار له؟ هل لأننا نفترض فيه أن يتفهم وأن يسامح؟ 
أم لأننا نعتقد أن أصول الإتيكيت تطبق فقط حين نتعامل مع الغرباء، أما الجفاء والغلظة وقلة الذوق تستعمل مع الأقرباء .إن تحقيق السعادة الزوجية يتطلب مراعاة الاحترام المتبادل ومراعاة مشاعر الطرف الآخر‏.‏ 
لذلك يجب على كل زوجين في بداية حياتهما الزوجية الاتفاق على مجموعة من القواعد تكتب في شكل وثيقة أو اتفاق يشمل كل ما تثري به الحياة وذلك ليحترم كل شريك شريكه ويشعر بقيمته‏,‏ وليكن هناك نوع من الجزاء أو التأديب للمخالف مثل خصام يوم أو اثنين أو الاعتذار لمن أخطأ في حق الآخر أو دفع مبلغ من المال للإرضاء يوضع في صندوق وفي نهاية كل شهر يفرغ الصندوق ويستفاد من النقود الموجودة فيه لعشاء الزوجين في الخارج‏.‏

ومن قواعد الأخلاق التي يحث عليها الدين وأصحاب العقول المستنيرة والتي يسميها البعض إتيكيتاً:

-‏ قبل الدخول إلى الغرفة يجب طرق الباب أو الاستئذان‏.
‏-عند الدخول إلى البيت أو الغرفة أو السيارة نلقي التحية
-الخروج من الغرفة نسأل من فيها: هل يريد شيئاً قبل الانصراف؟
-عندما نقلب شيئاً أو نغير موضعه مما يخص شريكنا نعيده إلى وضعه الأول.
‏-‏ لا نقرأ خطابا أو ورقة لا تخصنا.‏
-‏ إذا أخطأ أحدنا في حق الآخر فليعتذر له بدون خجل‏.
-‏ إذا اعتذر المخطئ فليقبل الآخر اعتذاره بدون الإكثار في اللوم.‏
-‏ الحديث يجب أن يكون هادئا بعيدا عن السباب أو استخدام ألفاظ خارجة‏.
-‏ احترام هوايات الطرف الآخر وتقديرها وعدم الإقلال من شأنها‏.‏‏
-‏ لا تقابل عصبية أحدنا واندفاعه بعصبية مماثلة‏.‏‏
-‏ لا داعي لخلق المشكلات والنبش في الماضي أثناء كل خلاف أو مناقشة‏.‏‏
-‏ تقسيم العمل بينكما‏,‏ ويؤدي كل طرف المطلوب منه من تلقاء نفسه‏.
‏‏-‏ عدم الكذب مهما يكن الأمر أو الخطأ فالكذب أبو الخطايا‏,‏ فقل الحق ولو كان مراً، لكن بطريقة لطيفة غير جارحة.
-الحديث بيننا يجب أن يكون هادئاً ومحترماً، وليس فيه سباب.
-نقول الحق ولو كان مراً، ولكن بطريقة لطيفة غير جارحة.
-من يحتاج إلى نصيحة، نقدمها له بحب وبلا تعالٍ.
-إذا حلّت مناسبة سعيدة لأحدنا فلنشارك جميعاً فيها دون اعتذار.
-إذا عجز أحدنا عن أداء مهمة واحتاج للعون فلنعاونه دون إبطاء.
-التسامح والعفو .
-فلنقسم العمل فيما بيننا، وليؤد كل منا ما عليه، قبل أن يطلب ما له.
-ولا يكذّب أحدنا الآخر إذا تحدث أمام الناس، وروى قصة شاهدناها معاً فنقص منها شيئاً أو زاد، بل ندعه يكملها كما أراد.
-فليجب كل منا لشريكة ما يحبه لنفسه وليعمل على راحته قدر استطاعته.
-الصبر على الشدائد عبادة، وشكر الله دوماً واجب.
-الصلاة والثقة بالله هي أساس النجاح واليقين.
-فلينادِ كل منا الأخر بلقب يحبه، ولا يرفع الكلفة في الحوار والمزاح سراً أو جهراً..
 
والدار التي تشيد في مجرى السيل يهدمها السيل، والأسرة التي تتكون على محبة القدير وطاعة الانجيل لا تقلعها الريح مهما كانت قوتها

الكاتبة ماري أمين  


منقول للاستفادة


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

> والدار التي تشيد في مجرى السيل يهدمها السيل،والأسرة التي تتكون على محبة القدير وطاعة الانجيل لا تقلعها الريح مهماكانت قوتها


 
موضوع جميل اوى 

وكلام اجمل 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا استفانوس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااائع يا استفانوس 
مرسىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ​
> وكلام اجمل ​
> شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا استفانوس​
> ربنا يباركك​


 بصراحة عندما قرأتها 
رأيت ان انقلها لمنتدانا المقدس 
لما فيها من نصائح
اشكرك عزيزتي
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

بحب جدا جدا الاحترام دا






​


----------



## استفانوس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا استفانوس
> 
> مرسىىىىى جدا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 مشكور ياباشا​


----------



## استفانوس (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بحب جدا جدا الاحترام دا​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اتمنى من كل عائلة مسيحية 
تتطبق هذا واولهم انا
اشكرك عزيزتي 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أكتوبر 2008)

_*موضوع جميل جدا" يا استفانوس
وفلا" يعلم بوضوح عن الاحترام
شكرا" لتعب محبتك​*_


----------



## استفانوس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك عزيزتي
viviane tarek 
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومفيد ولو كل اسرى طبقته هتقل مشاكل كتيييييييييير
ربنا يباركك استفانوس​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## استفانوس (7 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد ولو كل اسرى طبقته هتقل مشاكل كتيييييييييير​
> 
> ربنا يباركك استفانوس​


 تمام
اشكرك والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نرمين راجى (8 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل قو ىومفيده جدا
                                                               ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
                                                         مرسىىىىىىىى ليك


----------



## استفانوس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك عزيزي لوقا
وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

نرمين راجى قال:


> موضوع جميل قو ىومفيده جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> مرسىىىىىىىى ليك


 اشكرك اختي العزيزة
نورتي الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا ورح ابعته ميل لاختي بما انها متزوجة منشان تستفيد منه كمان​**شكرا عالموضوع​*


----------

